# Reynolds AR41 X DB



## Finx (Oct 19, 2017)

I've been shopping around for a good all around wheel for a new custom Ti allroad bike I'm having built.

This Reynolds AR41 X DB seems to check all of the boxes. This seems to be the exact same wheel that is spec'd on some of the new Canyon bikes for 2018/2019 (badged as the Reynolds Assault LE).

I've ridden the Endurace with these wheels and was generally impressed. I have no idea about the hubs. Anyone know what I should expect from a durability, reliability, serviceability standpoint with these?

Also, I know Reynolds had some QC issues with one of their wheel designs a few years ago. Anyone have experience with support and warranty claims with Reynolds? 

General thoughts?

https://reynoldscycling.com/products/ar-41-x-db


----------



## Finx (Oct 19, 2017)

I asked a friend at the local dealer about the quality stuff. He says that since they've been a dealer, they've sold about 75 pairs of Reynolds wheels. None have come back for warranty.

They have a pretty standard limited lifetime warranty, and for an additional $79 US ( per wheelset ) you can buy a "No Questions Asked" warranty upgrade.

https://reynoldscycling.com/products/reynolds-assurance-program

Seems like a pretty good deal, especially for wheels that will get some abuse riding gravel.


----------



## igs532 (May 1, 2019)

Finx said:


> This Reynolds AR41 X DB seems to check all of the boxes. This seems to be the exact same wheel that is spec'd on some of the new Canyon bikes for 2018/2019 (badged as the Reynolds Assault LE).


Did you get those AR41x DB in the end? I'm looking at exact same wheelset, would appreciate some feedback. Especially how easy was tubeless installation, if you performed it. I would like to run them with Conti GP5000TL.


----------



## Finx (Oct 19, 2017)

I have three sets of Reynolds Assault LE. This appears to be the exact same wheel, only branded as an OEM for the higher end Canyon Endurace and Ultimates.

I discovered the because my Endurace came with them and I was really surprised at the quality and ride quality. I kept an eye on Ebay for pull-offs, and grabbed two more pairs at sub $1000 shipped. I did have one bad experience with Ebay, but it wasn't due to the wheels themselves. One set I bought the seller misrepresented them as 'new/unregistered'. When I got the wheels, they were not new at all, and in fact the threads where the lock ring threads into the freehub were stripped. After working with Ebay, I got a refund.

I've seen the AR 41X DB in a local shop, and we compared them for weight and components to the Assault LE. They appear to have the same hubs and spokes, and for all intents and purposes are the same wheel (other than the logos).

Assuming the Assault LE and the AR 41X DB is the same wheel, I have some experience with them. PRobably three thousand miles spread across the sets I own, and can say they have been great. Zero issues. They are decently aero, and plenty wide enough to support wide gravel tires, but are really in their sweet spot with 28's or 32s set up for road plus.


----------



## igs532 (May 1, 2019)

Finx said:


> Assuming the Assault LE and the AR 41X DB is the same wheel, I have some experience with them. PRobably three thousand miles spread across the sets I own, and can say they have been great. Zero issues. They are decently aero, and plenty wide enough to support wide gravel tires, but are really in their sweet spot with 28's or 32s set up for road plus.


Do you use them tubeless? Which tires?


----------



## Finx (Oct 19, 2017)

I'm not running them tubeless -- yet! 

I'm currently running a variety of tires, all of which are tubeless ready.

My road setup has Compass Cayuse Pass (28mm) Extralight.. 

I also have run Bon Jon Pass (35mm) and Barlow Pass (38mm).

I have also had Schwalbe G-One Speed (30mm), and played around with various Gravel King offerings. 9

All of these have worked well. Easy to set up by hand. 

I have a set of Donnelly MSO tubeless I want to try, but I can't bring myself to move away from the Compass Tires. 

The rims come with blue tubeless tape already installed, but I'm kinda in experimentation mode with tires and wanted to settle on which ones I want to use long term before I switch over to sealant.


----------

